# Aumentar brillo de un led



## joshue (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer tema y es para pedirles un favor: Como aumentaría el brillo de los leds de un panel electrónico (letrero), ya que cuando lo hice era muy opaco, solo se mira de noche, y mi objetivo es que se vea de dia como los letreros profesionales.

La frecuencia de barrido es de 215 hz, la resistencia que le puse para las filas es de 10 ohms, esto porque cada punto es de cuatro leds. es decir que una matriz es de  14x10 leds, estoy usando para las filas 7 transistores BD135.

Espero  su ayuda.


----------



## marfla (Sep 21, 2006)

La forma de darle más brillo es hacerle circular más corriente. Los LEDs tienen una corriente normalmente de 20 mA, algunos soportan hasta 30, despues se le acorta la vida útil o simplemente se queman. Los carteles profesionales que se ven bien de día y de noche llevan LED de alto brillo, por los cuales también hay que hacerle circular 20 mA para tener una vida útil razonable ya que son bastante caros.


----------



## joshue (Sep 21, 2006)

Gracias Beto, voy a seguir tu consejo, yo tambien tengo avanzado mi letrero, de noche se ve perfecto, haber sime das ideas para mejorarlo, cualquier cosita ya te molesto.

Hoy voy a probar lo que tu me dices, haber si me dices los valores de resistencia para la base y el colector, gracias.

Recuerden que cada transistor, esta conectado a cuatro leds.

A los demas gracias por su interes, siempre es de mucha ayuda y que viva el foro.


----------



## maunix (Sep 21, 2006)

*joshue* a veces la solución está en cambiar los leds.

Hay leds que emiten mas lúmenes que otros, por supuesto son más caros pero son para este tipo de aplicaciones por ej.

Saludos


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 22, 2006)

yo tb he echo un display y va conectado al pto lpt, e integramente esta constituido de leds de alto brillo, lu que significa un boquetillo en el bolsillo, pero weno poco a poco lo ire amplificadorando a medida que vaya cojiendo dinero


un saludo


----------



## waterflame (Sep 22, 2006)

Si bien la corriente máxima de trabajo es de 20mA, aplica para el regimen continuo. Al trabajar en frecuencia (alta) es posible aplicarles un poco más de corriente sin deteriorarlos o afectar su durabilidad.

Saludos


----------



## joshue (Sep 22, 2006)

Hola ! , de nuevo, tienen mucha razon, los leds que estoy usando son de alto brillo,  conectandolos a 5 V y con una resistencia de 220 ohms brillan muy fuerte, pero cuando se le hace el barrido este disminuye considerablemente.

Pensaba dejar asi nomas mi circuito, con poco brillo para que se viera solo de noche, pero vi a un señor que usaba la misma tecnica de barrido y sus paneles alumbraban excelente, quise ver su circuito pero solo alcance a ver que puso 3 elementos para cada fila, no se si eran dos transistores y un IRF o tres transistores nomas, creo que por celos profesionales no me quizo enseñar.

Vi diagramas por puerto LPT, pero la desventaja que pude observar es que ellos consumen mayor cantidad de corriente, claro que tambien iluminan mas, y es que no hace un barrido constante, almacena los datos en unos latch's, y solo para visualizar un nuevo mensaje realiza un barrido ligero.

Eso  de aumentar la corriente pulsante y que el led aguante sin dañarse es muy cierto, pero lo que no se es como calcular la corriente necesaria, para que ilumine bien sin dañarse.
¿Cual seria el valor correcto si el duty cycle es de 7 %?

Agradesco el tiempo que dedidan a solucionar mi problema, GRACIAS.


----------



## beto_mmf (Sep 22, 2006)

hola de nuevo , 
Mira justamente el modulo que estoy implementando es de barrido por filas
y cada fila esta compuesta por 80 leds , El comun de cada fila  esta controlado
por por un Darlington (bc548 y BD135) con todos los colectores unidos a 5v y 
el emisor del BD conectado a la fila de  leds pero cada led tiene una resistencia
de 220ohm para limitar la corriente. 

el caso es que probe varias configuraciones y esta es la que mejor me funciona
mas brillo , y sobre todo todos los leds brillan uniformemente.

bueno seria bueno poder ver el esquema que stas usando para ayudarte mejor.


----------



## TODOELECTRONICA (Oct 6, 2006)

Con el transistor como driver , esta bien pero este solo determina la limitación de la corriente , el máximo brillo de un led es de 15 mamp en plena carga ose continua. por ley de ohm dependerá de la tensión ahora al efecto del  barrido la tensión o corriente eficaz es menor por la diferencia del tiempo encendido o apagado , esto no es problema ya que lo podes equilibrar aumentando la tensión y por ley de ohm por lo tanto la corriente para que en esa diferencia (pwm) la corriente eficaz siga siendo los 15 mili amper , el transistor solo tiene que soportar eso en forma eficaz ( acordate que un transistor bipolar tiene una caída de 0,6 volts mínimo )

chauu esteban.


----------



## joshue (Oct 14, 2006)

Bueno aun voy a ver como bajo el diagrama,
pero les ire contando que solo tiene un pic, registros de desplazamiento como el 74 595 o el  74 164, amplificador uln para las columnas, y los transistores para cada fila

el panel  tiene 1680 leds, (casi muero soldandolos).
Cada columna deberia consumir como maximo 28x 25 mA= 0.7 A, cuando toda la columna este habilitada. Pero el ULN2003 que le puse aguanta solo hasta 500mA, lo curioso es que no calienta es que relmente no estan pasando los 0,7 A  ; sino mucho menos alrededor de 100mA.

Buena idea esa de subir el voltage, pero hasta cuando¿?¿?
lo que estaba observando es que la frecuencia de barrido variaba con algunos efectos, aunque no muy considerablemente, pero creo que influira el el calculo para haalar el voltage adecuado, ya que a 5 voltios con una resistencia de 10 ohms no brilla mucho.

Gracias de nuevo por sus apotes, les seguire comentando como sigue esto.


----------



## Anibal82 (Abr 4, 2008)

estamos haciendo algo parecido, recorremos 80 displays hechos con leds (3 por segmento), con un bus comun y seleccionamos el display a escribir por medio de la masa, gracias a una señal de un contador que nos posiciona en la columna y un deco que nos posiciona en la fila donde vamos a escribir. 
Con leds de alto brillo funciona bien, pero el problema es que cuando subimos la frecuencia de barrido es como que se mezclan los datos. Es decir que pareciera que el dato del display anterior se mantiene en el proximo y se superpone todo.


----------



## hsen (Abr 8, 2009)

Para que tengan una idea: La mayoría de los controles remotos de los aparato de TV, u otros dispositivos, alimentan el diodo emisor con con 3 voltios y una resistencia en serie de tan solo 1 ohmio.
por lo cual reciben un pulso de corriente de unos 600 ma., dicho pulso tiene una duración de unos 13 uS, ya que la frecuencia de transmisión es de 38Kc.
Esto lo pueden comprobar midiendo la ensión entre los extremos de dicha resistencia con un osciloscopio, y haciendo un simple cálculo de la ley de ohm, pueden despejar la corriente.
Tambien tener en cuenta que si bien el pulso dura aprox 50% del tiempo correspondiente a un ciclo de dicha frecuencia, además son trenes de pulsos, segùn el código, y tienen un tiempo adicional de descanso..Pero dura años si quemarse.
<saludo: hsen


----------



## macraig (Abr 8, 2009)

Ok, solo por decir algo:

Hay 2 formas de aumentar el brillo.
1. Aumentar la corriente.
2. Aumentar el ciclo de trabajo.

El ciclo de trabajo va maximo hasta un 100% (el diodo siempre encendido). Aqui, la corriente no puede sbrepasar la corriente nominal.

Para ciclos de trabajo menores, puedes aumentar la corriente. En este caso el enemigo es la temperatura. Si la temperatura en la juntura se eleva demasiado, el diodo se destruye.

La mejor forma de alimentar un diodo para iluminacion, no es mediante resistencia serie, sino mediante una fuente de corriente. (La resistencia serie es ineficiente, pues disipa parte de la potencia).

Salu2.


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 8, 2009)

no mencionas si el letrero es rgb o de un solo color...

me confundi cuando dices que cada punto es de 4 leds y luego hablas de que probaste un led con 5 volts y una r de 230 ohms...

me toco ver  que un amigo estaba reparando unas fuentes de 12 v y me comento que eran para los leds de un letrero...

no seria mas facil si dibujaras solo la parte donde estan conectados los leds para tener una idea mas clara ?

saludos...


----------



## hsen (Abr 8, 2009)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> Ok, solo por decir algo:
> 
> Hay 2 formas de aumentar el brillo.
> 1. Aumentar la corriente.
> ...



Bueno tu comentario.
Pero una pregunta: ¿una fuente de corriente también no produce perdida en forma de calor? Si no estoy equivocado dicha fuente de corriente tiene de bueno que enclava la corriente según su diseño, pero la diferencia de tensión se disipa como calor, cual una R.
No sería más eficiente proveer una tensión de fuente próxima a la tension de trabajo del, o los led's y ajustar el ciclo de trabajo a un  valor de corriente promedio?. Creo que aumentando la corriente durante un corto periodo aumenta el brillo instantàneo, y por el efecto de persistencia del ojo humano vemos mas luz y sin pasar el promedio de corriente del led.
Todo  esto no es una aseveración, sino una pregunta.
He visto circuitos donde usan display 7 segmentos alimentados  con 5v. y no usan resistencia alguna, solo que como los segmentos encienden  en forma multiplexada, el ciclo de trabajo es corto.
Pienso que al calcular, habran tenido en cuenta la frecuencia de refresco, y el % ON/OFF, determinado por la cantidad
de display's involucrados en dicho circuito (específicamente era un medidor de RPM con 4 display, el cual está funcionando hace un par de años).

Saludos


----------



## macraig (Abr 9, 2009)

Si, la fuente de corriente disipa calor, pero en este caso SOLAMENTE en la fuente, en el otro caso pierdes potencia en la fuente de voltaje y la resistencia.

Una fuente de voltaje te produciria picos de corriente muy alta, q pueden destrozar el diodo. Si usas el mismo principio de conmutacion con una fuente de corriente, controlas mejor la corriente q circula por el diodo, y puedes asegurarte que no sobrepasas la corriente maxima.

Ademas, casi todo circuito para alimentacion de leds para iluminacion usan fuentes de corriente. Por algo sera.

mirate
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...0hHdysESPN4hOB1KA&sig2=t2l9NKDpCSUTfITmw47ESQ


Salu2


----------



## erkillo (Abr 9, 2009)

Aumena la corriente dentro de lo posible. Tambien puedes conseguir en el mercado leds con diferentes lumenes no todosalumbran igual


----------



## hsen (Abr 9, 2009)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> Si, la fuente de corriente disipa calor, pero en este caso SOLAMENTE en la fuente, en el otro caso pierdes potencia en la fuente de voltaje y la resistencia.
> 
> Una fuente de voltaje te produciria picos de corriente muy alta, q pueden destrozar el diodo. Si usas el mismo principio de conmutacion con una fuente de corriente, controlas mejor la corriente q circula por el diodo, y puedes asegurarte que no sobrepasas la corriente maxima.
> 
> ...



Disculpa pero creo que me pasaste el link equivocado, en ese hablan exactamente de lo mismo que escribí en el mensaje anterio, ahì no usan una fuente de corriente constante, sino una fuente comun, que pùede ser estabilizada, y un oscilador con posibilidad de variar el ciclo de trabajo.
La siguiente es una traducción (burda) echa con el traductor google del link que presentaste:


Para dar el máximo brillo  un LED tiene que ser accionado por un circuito de impulsos. De esta manera, es posible poner 0.5 Amp actual a través de un LED de pulsos a una frecuencia de 100Hz, que en torno a los tontos de pensar en el ojo que ve una luz continua. 

Si el LED se utiliza con 0,5 amperios durante mucho tiempo, se quema (por lo general dentro de una fracción de segundo). Al mantener la duración del impulso relativamente corto, podemos evitar el sobrecalentamiento del LED. 

Este circuito permite ajustar el desarrollo de ancho de pulso de manera que el promedio máximo actual no es más que 50 mA. 
Para garantizar la larga vida de LED, que debe ajustarse para obtener el máximo brillo después se redujo ligeramente a un promedio  de alrededor de 40 mA. Uno o dos LEDs se pueden emplear simultáneamente. C1 puede ser alrededor de 1000uF y actúa como un depósito, porque el promedio de la batería no puede suministrar un medio amplificador de impulsos de corriente. El circuito se puede ejecutar desde una batería o de suministro de CC de 9 a 12 voltios.


----------



## oscareev (Abr 9, 2009)

No me acuerdo en que web fue que vi que le aumentaban el brillo a un led con la combinacion de un transistor, bobina y resistencia, algo con ley de joule.

Estoy buscando el post pero no lo encuentro.


----------



## hsen (Abr 10, 2009)

Anibal82 dijo:
			
		

> estamos haciendo algo parecido, recorremos 80 displays hechos con leds (3 por segmento), con un bus comun y seleccionamos el display a escribir por medio de la masa, gracias a una señal de un contador que nos posiciona en la columna y un deco que nos posiciona en la fila donde vamos a escribir.
> Con leds de alto brillo funciona bien, pero el problema es que cuando subimos la frecuencia de barrido es como que se mezclan los datos. Es decir que pareciera que el dato del display anterior se mantiene en el proximo y se superpone todo.



Hola anibal82: Crero que lo que pasa es que si aumentas mucho la frecuencia, por el efecto de persistencia del ojo, sigues viendo el segmento anterior aunque este se hubiere apagado.
Este efecto se aprovecha en el cine, se presentan cuadros con imagen estática a cierta frecuencia y aparenta ser una imager contínua y en movimiento, (también en TV)


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 10, 2009)

Anibal82 dijo:
			
		

> ...Con leds de alto brillo funciona bien, pero el problema es que cuando subimos la frecuencia de barrido es como que se mezclan los datos. Es decir que pareciera que el dato del display anterior se mantiene en el proximo y se superpone todo.


Ahi hay un pifio en el circuito o un olvido en el montaje  
Pone una imagen del circuito y se podra opinar mejor.


----------



## hsen (Abr 10, 2009)

Por lo que leo, creo que hay archivos en el tema, el problema es que no los veo, y no se como hacerlo para bajar.
Alguien me podría informaciónrmar?


----------



## zonex (Jul 16, 2011)

joshue dijo:


> Hola a todos, este es mi primer tema y es para pedirles un favor: Como aumentaría el brillo de los leds de un panel electrónico (letrero), ya que cuando lo hice era muy opaco, solo se mira de noche, y mi objetivo es que se vea de dia como los letreros profesionales.
> 
> La frecuencia de barrido es de 215 hz, la resistencia que le puse para las filas es de 10 ohms, esto porque cada punto es de cuatro leds. es decir que una matriz es de  14x10 leds, estoy usando para las filas 7 transistores BD135.



aunque ya tiene mucho tiempo este post a lo mejor alguien requiere de nuevo esta informacion asi que comentare unos puntos

el brillo de la matriz depende de muchos factores como la corriente que circula por el led pero puede modificarse de muchas formas como cual es resistencia que estas manejando en columnas y una muy importante es que estas usando para las columnas mencionabas el 
74 164 que es registro de dezplamiento pero no dices cual es. Ya hay una gran diferencia entre el 74ls164 y el que para estos casos de matriz se utiliza el 74hc164 ya que te entrega mas corriente y por lo tanto mejor brillo otro factor es el tiempo de barrido entre mas tiempo le des a cada fila tendra mejor barrido pero como se vaya incrementando el tiempo tambien se notara el parpadeo para el ojo humano por lo tanto yo considero que para una matriz de 7 columnas esta bien y sin parpadeo entre 1ms y 1.5 ms para cada fila  llego un rato estudiando y aplicando esto de las matrices . Pruba estos consejos y ya veremos espero que alguien le ayude


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola.

Publica tu circuito para poder sugerir algo específico, y no especular.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> ...Publica tu circuito para poder sugerir algo específico, y no especular.....



No creo, @joshue no aparece por el Foro desde el 22-Ago-2009


----------

